# Carbondale Boat Ramp CLOSED!!!



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

But people are using it including the commercial runners. The signs are posted only on the road and there are none facing the river, the porto potty is still there and there is nothing on the DOW web site about it


----------



## chappie (Sep 28, 2007)

There are signs all over the parking area, posted on all DOW signs. Use at your own risk. I spoke to DOW this morning and they are in negotiations with the property owners to get the lease renewed, but it is currently closed to the public (including private outfitters). Let's make a good showing and be patient and respectful during the closure so that we don't risk losing the ramp all together.



pinemnky13 said:


> But people are using it including the commercial runners. The signs are posted only on the road and there are none facing the river, the porto potty is still there and there is nothing on the DOW web site about it


----------



## btt (Jul 15, 2006)

*you still need a habitat stamp for launch at west bank!!*

we drove for 2 hours,only to find the ramp closed,with a few assholes still launching/parking there---right past the big warning signs.you have no right to bitch,if your car gets towed,or you get hassled by the owners/sheriff.respect this private property snag,until the DOW renegotiates this problem---they dropped the ball(unless it turns out the koziels(owners) are the bad guys.....).by pissing off the property owners,now,all you'll do is make a bad situation worse,and may close it off entirely,and i know many locals/assholes ignore the "requires a habitat stamp for entry","no dogs",etc. signs at both satank rd/west bank put-ins,but all youre doing is giving the DOW a reason to fuck with you/your trip,and state they dont have any funds to address these leases......learn to read the signs, adjust/share facilities,while this gets hopefully resolved quickly....


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

There are 2 signs that are big yes but the person who ran our shuttle did'nt see them and we noticed it on the way out, we all also had our habitat stamps9 2 on my fishing license). But now we know where to go to put in / take out on that section of river. So yes be respectful and hopefully we will get the put in backn if not there are other options that still take you through that stretch


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

We were out there on Sunday - I did see a few "No Public Access" placards but was genuinely confused about what they referred to. The permamnent "Public Access" sign at the fork was still there.....We did pick up our Habitat permits at the fly shop in Carbondale. 

The ramp was a zoo around 1:30 - 2:30PM with private boaters - I did talk to one local guy who was floating with his wife, he also saw the signs and didn't know what they meant. 

Thanks for the update - is there a DOW access number for updates on this situation?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

contact the DOW in Glenwood 970.947.2920


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Update - called the DOW in Glenwood. Very nice girl brought me up to speed. All the paperwork _should_ be done and the access site _should_ be publicly accessible again after 6/12. 

If you do call in for updates, please be nice to the people who take your call at DOW. They're only trying to help us maintain our access to someone else's private land. 

Thanks.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

DOW dropped the ball??? WTF. So where exactly do the habitat stamp fee's go. Aside from the fact that I refuse to pay for them solely for put in access. Great if I bought a fishing or hunting license, (I agree everybody should have a SAR attachment, but it's included in OHV and Snowmobile registration and hunting and fishing licenses and can be purchased individually) but come on, next we will have to register all river crafts... imagine having to register your raft, kayak, surfboard, inner tube.

Other options listed are fine, unless you want to take your kids or newby kayak buddy on a super mellow float.

Also try stair case park (on river near miners park behind city market) or RVR bridges (park nicely) or from behind the comfort inn (ALL OPTIONS LISTED HERE ARE FOR ACCESS ONLY>>> READ NOT TRAILER DROP)

As for dog's. They are still allowed in your boat. Just not on land at put in or take out. read>>> must carry dogs to boat or have in boat as you load onto trailer.


----------



## chappie (Sep 28, 2007)

*Habitat Stamps-buy one*

It is ridiculous to think that only hunters and fisherman should pay for the accesses and wildlife areas provided by our state, it is high time all of us sack up and start paying for the areas(especially through private land) that we have. Until we move in the direction of socialism and higher taxes to pay for this stuff, why don't we all just go dig around in our couch cushions for the 10 bucks required to have access year-round to all fo the state's wildlife areas and put-ins. C'mon.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

chappie said:


> It is ridiculous to think that only hunters and fisherman should pay for the accesses and wildlife areas provided by our state, it is high time all of us sack up and start paying for the areas(especially through private land) that we have. Until we move in the direction of socialism and higher taxes to pay for this stuff, why don't we all just go dig around in our couch cushions for the 10 bucks required to have access year-round to all fo the state's wildlife areas and put-ins. C'mon.


I agree.

Besides Westbank and Sutank, chappie, are there any other decent places to launch a raft (no trailer). Seems to me I used to see people launching their boats immediately upstream of the bridge (practically underneath) over the years, is that a viable option? Or, further upstream?


----------



## chappie (Sep 28, 2007)

*Non-trailer launches*

Yeah, you can use the public access on the other side of the river below the Days Inn(?) or Comfort Inn (?). You can also put in at Blue Creek on Catherine's Store Road. As someone else mentioned, you can use the bridge in River Valley Ranch too and there is a public parking lot there if you don't have a trailer and stairway park on the Crystal works too, even though the walk down would be a bit sketchy with a raft. Does anyone know if you can put in at the hatchery???


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

chappie said:


> It is ridiculous to think that only hunters and fisherman should pay for the accesses and wildlife areas provided by our state, it is high time all of us sack up and start paying for the areas(especially through private land) that we have. Until we move in the direction of socialism and higher taxes to pay for this stuff, why don't we all just go dig around in our couch cushions for the 10 bucks required to have access year-round to all fo the state's wildlife areas and put-ins. C'mon.


 
I also agree and am not sure I understand why those who hunt and fish should be strapped with funding access for everybody else who wants access to these areas. Its those folks who refuse to pay for things like Habitat Stamps and poach use on these areas that jeopardize future access for all. Be part of the access solution and not part of the problem…..buy a habitat stamp.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Aside from the fact that although I do live in Carbondale, I have used that put in exactly 1 time in the four years that I have lived in Carbondale. (and yes, I had a fishing license that year and yes, I will probably buy one this year at some point to fish with my old man)

What I am opposed to is pay for access on public lands. All the put up of shut up folks must realize that these fees are a short term solution to a long term problem. That our state and federal government is cutting funding to OUR educational system, Our federal and state lands programs and many other places that need money in a serious way in favor of such things as leasing lands to oil and gas conglomerates and funding a losing war.

I do not mind paying for day access to the Maroon Bells, Mesa Verde National Park, or Rifle Falls State Park, because 
(from Aspen Times on the forest service charging fees)
..." A fee is authorized when a outdoor recreation area provides “all” of the following amenities: designated parking, a permanent toilet, permanent trash collection, interpretative signs or a kiosk, picnic tables and security services, such as a ranger on duty."

Aside from that, we need to push OUR government to stop charging wanton fees, or we will see all river craft having to be registered. 

Blast me all you want, but I will not sit by and be taxed without having a say in where MY money goes.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

chappie said:


> Yeah, you can use the public access on the other side of the river below the Days Inn(?) or Comfort Inn (?). You can also put in at Blue Creek on Catherine's Store Road. As someone else mentioned, you can use the bridge in River Valley Ranch too and there is a public parking lot there if you don't have a trailer and stairway park on the Crystal works too, even though the walk down would be a bit sketchy with a raft. Does anyone know if you can put in at the hatchery???


I'll have to look at those options - I have a cataraft, light day frame, usually assemble/strap up at water's edge, only need the vehicle for my electric pump. I'm used to carrying down at Grizzly, so moving in pieces is no problem. Are these access points steep, or would be unduly difficult for carrying cat pontoons?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Haven't tried the hatchery on the crystal. Looked at bull park and no river access. 

Stairway park is pretty easy with an unloaded standard raft, just slide it down the handrails and hold a rope from above. (great place to put together a cat)

Access at the Inns is not steep, but is a 200 to 300 yard hike with street parking. CDOT has been using this area for staging construction of the new 2 lanes on hwy 133 bridge. It used to be a single track trail and is now a road. (they have constricted the river here now and plans are in the works for a town park and WW park)

RVR bridge near the nature trail has a stairway down to the river. 

Access at CRMS and across the bridge is closed and private as far as I know.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks.

Think I'll wait until 6/12.


----------



## DownValleyTrash (Jun 6, 2008)

just stopped by today and as of 11:45 the closed signs are still up. Hung up with DoW after holding for 20 minutes. Anyone else talk to DoW recently and know what the story is?


----------



## chappie (Sep 28, 2007)

*A little more waiting...*

Just spoke with the DOW. Ramp is still closed but the Wildlife Commission is meeting on that subject today (6/12). She thought it could take up to a week once it is final to get the ramp re-opened because, you know, it takes a long time to take the tape off the signs.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I called them yesterday and they replied that they have to get the approval today from the main office to go foward and renew the lease and that they had no other info on when it would reopen until they got it passed on through the beaurocratic B.S. so i'm guessing the ramp will reopen around the same time we get a new president. I am going to call them again tommorrow to find out when we can expect it open


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

Please post here on what they tell you. I was planning to head out there Saturday....


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

In just spoke to the lady at the DOW in GWS and she said it will not be open this weekend but it will be in a week. So lets all just avoid the put in for now and use the alternative ones that have been discussed to avoid any further delay in getting it opened. Happy floating


----------



## DownValleyTrash (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## gforce (Jul 8, 2008)

*Correction*



Beardance42 said:


> Update - called the DOW in Glenwood. Very nice girl brought me up to speed. All the paperwork _should_ be done and the access site _should_ be publicly accessible again after 6/12.
> 
> If you do call in for updates, please be nice to the people who take your call at DOW. They're only trying to help us maintain our access to someone else's private land.
> 
> Thanks.


The river water is the peoples domain, we only want acess to what is rightfully ours to use for recreation. Colorado State Law is horrible in this area. Many Western States allow the public access to the public water and use of the river bank up to the highwater mark. In Colorado landowners own the land under the peoples water and if the body of water is not legislated as a navigatable river no access is granted by law to that section of river. This is true despite the fact that you can float the river but you may not because it has not been legislated as navigatable.

The DOW is paid to provide a service to the people of Colorado. 88% of the DOW budget is paid for by lic fees or Hunting and Fishing TAXES depending on how you look at it. They are losing business to hunters and fisherman (wonder why) and to keep the DOW budget funded they have forced additional taxes on the people that they serve to use the peoples land and access we the people water ways. Over 30% of the DOW budget goes to enforcement of additional laws that they enact without having to follow the std rule of law or abide by the constitution. (for example guns are banned from all state parks) 

Certainly be nice to them, they are nice people, they are trying to serve the people localy. Just remember they don't make the priorities or decisions at the local level. Go to the top, start with your representatives and congressman. let your voice be known. Call the Public Affairs department of Colorado DOW: Public Affairs 303-291-7307


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Called: left a nice message 

My old man is in town and we are fishing the next couple of evenings... so I bought my license. 

yea.. I am a little pissed off about this. Not that I even use that ramp that much. Just for the fact that big govt can't get their $%^& together. (Now that I have that habitat stamp I get to be complain right) I see commercial outfitters using the ramp everyday. Are they trespassing, or do the get SPECIAL permission. It also becomes a safety issue. I do not want my old man having to help lug a fully loaded boat down a hillside in Carbondale when there is a trailer launch right around the corner.

Support AW... at least they get it right.


----------



## boofyak (May 30, 2005)

Kinda off the subject here... Don't try to use the Hotel parking lots that are located on river left, just above the bridge. I think it's a Comfort Inn??(Black sign with yellow lettering) The Manager there was very animate about "River People" not parking in his lot, even if you are well out of the way.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Called the number ^. Spoke to a nice lady ... I think Janet. She had no knowledge of this closure and was going to call me back with more info.

I also called the Aspen Time to see if we could get a reporter on this. This would help get facts and info out to the public and hopefully get the ball rolling with some exposure.


----------



## JM06 (May 7, 2006)

What would be a good alternative in this location for launching a drift boat?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

JM06 said:


> What would be a good alternative in this location for launching a drift boat?


Closerr to glen wood there is a spot called West bank. It has become a zoo on the weekends though


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is the story in todays Glenwood post.

Carbondale boat ramp closure is causing concern | PostIndependent.com


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

This story has a bit more detail to it then the Glenwood Post Independent:

Carbondale boat ramp closed for now | AspenTimes.com


----------

